# heart wings and the meaning



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

i have 2 cockatiels, apparently male and female and around 8 weeks,
been doing some reading on the net about heart wings,they both do it when i am paying them attention.
my main question is do females do heart wings as i have read on the net that only males are supposed to do it, and if a bird does heart wings does that mean it is showing me that it 'likes' me?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, heart wings is a courtship gesture that only males do, a way of showing off for potential mates. Maybe he thinks of you as his "mate" lol If both birds are doing heart wings then they are most likely both males, they seem a little young for courting behaviour though 

I have included some collages because some people can get this mixed up with "batwings/batbird" which is a territorial display and both sexes show that behaviour.


----------



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Yes, heart wings is a courtship gesture that only males do, a way of showing off for potential mates. Maybe he thinks of you as his "mate" lol If both birds are doing heart wings then they are most likely both males, they seem a little young for courting behaviour though
> 
> I have included some collages because some people can get this mixed up with "batwings/batbird" which is a territorial display and both sexes show that behaviour.


its defo not batwings as their wings arent out at all, its like they are raising there shoulders up in the air with their wings still at their sides.
i'll see if i can get a pic as everytime i go near the cage they do it.


----------

